# Stolen Basstracker...Please Report If Seen



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey fellow 2coolers. I am in a pickle. You can read all about it here: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=512117

Please print a copy of this photo and keep it on your boat. Please. Write these 2 numbers down:

TX# 8692HM

Dan (713) 248-5486

If you see my boat please call the game warden and report it and then call me.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

sorry dan. Ill keep a look out.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Didn't open the link but sure it was your "oh chit" thread at the dam I read earlier. Same boat that you had to leave behind til return and bilge? Sorry mfers either way.


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your boat. Wrote down the info amd will keep an eye out for it. Nothing in the world worse than a thief that steals what you worked for.


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

*Boat*

Did you check with the Dam man? Maybe TRA picked it up.
I hope you get it back.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

sotexhookset said:


> Didn't open the link but sure it was your "oh chit" thread at the dam I read earlier. Same boat that you had to leave behind til return and bilge? Sorry mfers either way.


Same.



Bluiis said:


> Did you check with the Dam man? Maybe TRA picked it up.
> I hope you get it back.


I did. The TRA security guard this morning was expecting to see the boat when he pulled up. I told the guard on the day shift when it happened and he passed the word.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

droebuck said:


> Sorry to hear about your boat. Wrote down the info amd will keep an eye out for it. Nothing in the world worse than a thief that steals what you worked for.


Thank you.


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

By chance do you drive a black Toyota?


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

rkerhs409 said:


> By chance do you drive a black Toyota?


Blue Silverado crew cab


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The boat forum has some good deals, take your time and keep watching for one you can swing and like.
Ole Bessy is gone.


----------



## JD slayer (Jul 9, 2013)

Iam sorry to here about your boat . I hope you get it back .God I hate a thief.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Dang, sorry to hear about everything! Glad you are safe.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

It's a tough lesson but I'm gonna bounce back like the 6 million dollar man. The next one will be bigger, faster, stronger, better...smarter. Wicked smahtah.

Some folks fly the pirate flag. Ima fly the Come and Take It. Heh.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Its 50/50 that somebody wasn't stealing it so much as salvaging it. I hope they fess up and don't pull maritime salvage bologna.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Put an ad on Craigslist that you are looking for an outboard (yours) to put on your boat. Bet the thieves either put it in the wood or are parting them out. Thieves suck!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Susan asked, "What could he have done to protect it?".
Really a good question. 
I think it would have to been to have camped out on the hook in a another boat close by with 12 gauge pump, and back up.
That would have meant a further asking of favors from folks he did not know for long.
They would have helped him I'm sure, but that is asking a lot of someone. 
And asking them put their vessel and person in a possibly unsafe situation.
It's a real shame folks will so quickly jump on the misfortune of others to gain a messed up perceived advantage.
Head up my friend, and move on, with an eye out.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the loss BOI, but atleast you still have life & limb!
Regarding the salvage Mark is talking about (someone attempting bonded title), keep an eye here
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/boat/owner/abandoned_boats_motors/index.phtml
Sure wish ya the best of luck!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

shadslinger said:


> Susan asked, "What could he have done to protect it?".
> Really a good question.
> I think it would have to been to have camped out on the hook in a another boat close by with 12 gauge pump, and back up.
> That would have meant a further asking of favors from folks he did not know for long.
> ...


Yep. All those thoughts went through my head. I'll be seeing y'all out there again. Not sure when but... I'll be back. (schwartzenager voice)


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

"I'll be back. (schwartzenager voice)"

We are banking on it.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Be sure to report it being stolen to TP&W.
I had a boat stolen about four years ago. I reported it to the Polk county sheriff. But Deputy Barny was busy polishing his bullet and never reported it to TP&W.
Six month later after repeated inquiries to the PSD, I called TP&W to see if they had had any request for a new title or attempt to register the boat. Sure enough the theif had attempted to get a new title using a forged bill of sale. But he had made some clerical errors and was denied. But they had the fools address. The local GW was able to track down the boat and eventually arrest the thief for falsifying state document and theft.
But the real moral of the story is that the local LEO's had not notified the TP&W that the boat was stolen.

There is no "salvage law" in the state of Texas as far as lakes, rivers, and harbors are concerned. If a person finds and retreaves a abandon boat he is legally bond to immediately report it to the authorities. Failure to do so is a crime.
So who ever has your boat is a thief in the eyes of the law.

http://www.maritimeattorney.cc/marine-salvage-laws-in-the-state-of-texas/

Some one taking the boat is as illegal as some one taking you car that you left on the roadside due to a breakdown.

I am not a maritime lawyer but I did sleep in my car on a Holiday Inn Express parking lot.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Sunbeam said:


> Be sure to report it being stolen to TP&W.
> I had a boat stolen about four years ago. I reported it to the Polk county sheriff. But Deputy Barny was busy polishing his bullet and never reported it to TP&W.
> Six month later after repeated inquiries to the PSD, I called TP&W to see if they had had any request for a new title or attempt to register the boat. Sure enough the theif had attempted to get a new title using a forged bill of sale. But he had made some clerical errors and was denied. But they had the fools address. The local GW was able to track down the boat and eventually arrest the thief for falsifying state document and theft.
> But the real moral of the story is that the local LEO's had not notified the TP&W that the boat was stolen.
> ...


HAHA! Love the disclaimer.

Sound advice. I do plan on taking a copy of my police report down to my local TPWD office and filing it. I will leave no room for errors.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Bankin On it, Did the boat have floatation? Is there a chance if could have come off the dam and sunk? Was there any weather on the lake that night? More than likely stolen but thought I would ask the question.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

pYr8 said:


> Sorry to hear about the loss BOI, but atleast you still have life & limb!
> Regarding the salvage Mark is talking about (someone attempting bonded title), keep an eye here
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/boat/owner/abandoned_boats_motors/index.phtml
> Sure wish ya the best of luck!


Reading through this and the original post kind of makes me think that somebody would have to have somehow heard about the boat being out there vs. just being a dumb thief stumbling onto it after the lake settled down that eve.

Reading the TP&W site almost sounds like an unscrupulous person could "recover" your boat and as long as it was posted on their website you could re-claim it but are responsible for the costs of the "recovery" and storage fees, similar to towing and storage fees for a car. Am I incorrect on this ?


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Gofish2day said:


> Bankin On it, Did the boat have floatation? Is there a chance if could have come off the dam and sunk? Was there any weather on the lake that night? More than likely stolen but thought I would ask the question.


That is the same thing I was thinking. I haven't been to the area but is it very deep where you beached it and could it have refloated during the night and sunk or floated to the other side of the lake after the weather settled? Just throwing ideas out there.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

According to the OP, he wedged his anchor between the rocks and tied it tight, so I am thinking that floating off or sinking is a remote possibility.


----------



## BBQFISH (Jun 12, 2013)

So sorry to hear about this. I know you were enjoying that boat with your family. Hope you find it.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

The boat couldn't float until bailed. Yes, someone heard about it certainly. There were several folks watching from the boat ramp (campers) and all of them had cell phones I'm sure. It would be one of those situations where folks would have to be honest and not want to take advantage of other's. It's real disappointing but ya know there are folks like that everywhere ya go. It only takes 1. I had at least 7 good folks doing their best to help. It was someone who had nothing but time that evening and as soon as the weather settled they struck. I think anyway.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

HydraSports said:


> According to the OP, he wedged his anchor between the rocks and tied it tight, so I am thinking that floating off or sinking is a remote possibility.


This is true. Matt has volunteered to swing by there and hit it with his side scan to verify for certain that it's not there.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I am with SS, turn over to insurance company after you file police report and go boat shopping.


----------



## TXWingStinger (Oct 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the loss, is that an old spindletop bass club sticker I see there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

TXWingStinger said:


> Sorry to hear about the loss, is that an old spindletop bass club sticker I see there?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heh. Yep. Dead giveaway if spotted.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Amen, that was a hotspot back in the day> I haven't heard it mentioned since the hurricanes. I wonder if the old rollers are even still there ??


----------



## TXWingStinger (Oct 30, 2011)

I believe the levees and rollers were all gone after the storm. We got off of it the year before that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I hate to hear that. That place was legendary for bass/white perch/bream back in the day


----------



## TXWingStinger (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes it was, biggest bream I've ever seen in that place and the only double digit bass I've ever caught came from there. The duck hunting wasn't bad either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

